# Ported Stihl 044



## sawcrazy731

I recently bought an older Stihl 044 on ebay from a member in Canada,and discovered that it had been heavily ported,intake and exhaust ports,and has an old school dual port thet has also been opened up considereably.I have the saw running,and its gonna run well im sure,but it doesnt want to idle as low as a stock saw would.It has a fully adjustable carb,and have richened it up quite a bit,and dont think I have any air leaks,so my Question is,am I ever gonna get this saw to idle at a factory setting with this much porting done,and how do I set the high end with my tach,as this should run comfortably at a higher RPM?Thanks,any info would be appreciated,KJ.


----------

